# Pronoun - llamarla / llamar a ella



## chicalita

do I say "me dijo que puedes llamarla" or "me dijo que puedes llamar a ella"?
The person who told me and the person who is being called are the same.


----------



## alc112

the correct form the say that is
"Me dijo que puedes llamarla"
He/ she told me you can call her


----------



## zebedee

You can also say:

Me dijo que puedes llamar*le*.


----------



## alc112

zebedee said:
			
		

> You can also say:
> 
> Me dijo que puedes llamar*le*.


 
No lo creo, ya que está hablando de una persona femenina  (o eso es lo que parece)

Saludos


----------



## Irell

> do I say "me dijo que puedes llamarla" or "me dijo que puedes llamar a ella"?
> The person who told me and the person who is being called are the same.



"me dijo que *tú* puedes llamarla"?
"me dijo que *yo* pued*o* llamarla"?

and I thought it had to be llamar*le* because (I think) it's an Indirect Object?
Wow, this is confusing me!!
Please explain this to me?

Irelle


----------



## alc112

Irell said:
			
		

> "me dijo que *tú* puedes llamarla"?
> "me dijo que *yo* pued*o* llamarla"?
> 
> and I thought it had to be llamar*le* because (I think) it's an Indirect Object?
> Wow, this is confusing me!!
> Please explain this to me?
> 
> Irelle


 
I think it's llamar*LA *because we're talking about a person. for example:
Mi papá me compró un perro
Mi dad bought me a dog

me: The dog was for me
Un perro: that's what he bought me

I don't know how to explain you exactly. I hope ths would help you

Greetings


----------



## Antartic

Se podria usar _llamarle_, siempre que la persona fuera hombre y lo quieras tratar de forma mas respetuosa o formal.


----------



## carmen37

Irell, ni siquiera los españoles (la mayoria) lo tienen (tenemos) muy claro. Tienes toda la razón, cuando es objeto indirecto se usa el "-le" y entonces tendrías que especificar llamarle a ella. Pero yo solo sé que no he oido jamás esa expresión. Siempre se dice "puedes llamarla". 
Sin embargo hay una frase que recuerde de laismo muy clara (cuando por error se usa "la" en lugar del correcto "le"). Cuando decimos "le dije ( a ella) que se quedara" es muy frecuente, sobretodo en Madrid, oir "la dije que se quedara", brrrrrrrrrr chirrría.


----------



## belén

If it is a ella it's "llamarla"

Juana me dijo que puedes llamarla


----------



## alc112

Aca casi nunca usamos "le". POr ejemmplo usamos "le" para decir "le voy a pegar", pero no para decir con Llamar, ahi ya decimos "lo/la voy a llamar"


----------



## timpeac

carmen37 said:
			
		

> Irell, ni siquiera los españoles (la mayoria) lo tienen (tenemos) muy claro. Tienes toda la razón, cuando es objeto indirecto se usa el "-le" y entonces tendrías que especificar llamarle a ella. Pero yo solo sé que no he oido jamás esa expresión. Siempre se dice "puedes llamarla".
> Sin embargo hay una frase que recuerde de laismo muy clara (cuando por error se usa "la" en lugar del correcto "le"). Cuando decimos "le dije ( a ella) que se quedara" es muy frecuente, sobretodo en Madrid, oir "la dije que se quedara", brrrrrrrrrr chirrría.


 
¿Y cuando se trata de "telefonear"? qué se dice - ¿me dijo que puedes telefonearle o telefonearla?

¿Alguién sabe por qué ciertos verbos que parecen ser "indirectos" toman "la" y no "le" como llamar? Gracias


----------



## gotitadeleche

Perhaps I am wrong, but I don't think to call somebody uses an indirect object. If it requires an indirect object, then what is the direct object? It seems to me that la and lo (or le if it is a male person) would be used with llamar. Can anybody explain to me why you think it requires an indirect object?


----------



## alc112

First of all, i want to know which are the direct and indirect objects:

Mi papá me compró un perro

ME: the dog was bought for me ------------>Direct Object
PERRO: that's what my father bought me ------------> Indirect Object

About *Telefonear:* Itt's better to say *Llamar.* I suggest you never use *Telefonear*: Nobody (or my city) uses it


----------



## alc112

si me esperan aproximadamente 15 minutos, busco un libro que tiene sobre los objetos directo e indirecto y lo escribo


----------



## gotitadeleche

alc112 said:
			
		

> First of all, i want to know which are the direct and indirect objects:
> 
> Mi papá me compró un perro
> 
> ME: the dog was bought for me ------------>Direct Object
> PERRO: that's what my father bought me ------------> Indirect Object
> 
> About *Telefonear:* Itt's better to say *Llamar.* I suggest you never use *Telefonear*: Nobody (or my city) uses it




The verb acts on the direct object. What did my dad by? He bought a dog, so dog is the direct object. The direct object is *to * or *for * the indirect object. Who did my dad buy the dog *for*? He bought it for me. So me is the indirect object.

In the case of llamar, if I call Suzy, the verb acts directly on Suzy, so it seems to me that Suzy is a direct object, therefore LA or LO should be used. LA and LO are direct object pronouns, LE is an indirect object pronoun.

I hope that makes sense to you and that I did not confuse you.


----------



## alc112

i tell oyu the true YOU ARE CONFUSE ME!!!!
Here i let you what i found
*EL OBJETO INDIRECTO*

El objeto indirecto, o complemento, es compatible con cualquier otro adyacente en la misma oración, y suele designar en la realidad al destinatario de la noción evocada por el verbo (o, en su caso, por el conjunto del verbo y su objeto directo o preposicional).

*EL OBJETO DIRECTO*

Interesa a veces limitar la referencia del signo léxico verbal a algo más concreto; para ello se agrega un término adyacente que designa el objeto sobre el cual se desenvuelve la actividad aludida por la raíz verbal.

Se denominaran estos adyacentes_ objeto directo y objeto preposicional._

El objeto directo ( también llamado complemento directo o implemento) se enlaza al verbo sin necesidad de ningún índice explícito de su función. Los sustantivos que cumplen esta función suelen ir pospuestos al verbo.

La posibilidad o imposibilidad de que el verbo admita objeto directo ha sido el criterio de clasificación de los verbos en _transitivos e intransitivos._

Existen verbos empleados en general como intransitivos, que a veces reciben un objeto directo que puede llamarse redundante o enfático.


----------



## alc112

i don's know if this can help






Se nota la ausencia de ART


----------



## gotitadeleche

Siento mucho por confundirte. Intentaré en español, aunque no hablo español con facilidad. 

Usando la frase previa: Mi papá me compó un perro.

¿Qué hizo me papá? Compró (verbo).
¿Qué compró? un perro (objeto directo, porque el verbo actúa directamente sobre ello)
¿Para quién compró un perro? Para mí ("me" es objeto indirecto, porque el objeto indirecto es el destino final del verbo a travez del objeto directo.)

¿Entiendes?


----------



## gotitadeleche

alc112 said:
			
		

> i don's know if this can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se nota la ausencia de ART



Eso es harina de otro costal.


----------



## alc112

por lo menos trate de ayudar, no sè como explicarles exactamente. A ver si aparece otra persona, ME ESTOY VOLVIENDO LOCOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gotitadeleche

alc112 said:
			
		

> the correct form the say that is
> "Me dijo que puedes llamarla"
> He/ she told me you can call her



Pero creo que estás en lo correcto. Según entiendo yo, llamarla/lo es la forma correcta porque es objeto directo.


----------



## alc112

Les prometo que para mañana  (si mi hermano trabaja) les busco algo "oficial" sobre el uso de los objetos, como tarea jajaja


----------



## Parreño

If you are simply saying "She told me that you can call her.", and that is all, then it MUST be "Me dijo que puedes llamarLA".  If it were a man, it would be "llamarLO".   I honestly cannot think of any exceptions.  I suppose you COULD say "Me dijo que puedes llamar a ella"...since "la" in the other sentence is replacing "a ella" (being the direct object pronoun), but "llamar a ella" just doesn't come out naturally like "llamarla" does.


----------



## Rayines

> The verb acts on the direct object. What did my dad by? He bought a dog, so dog is the direct object. The direct object is to or for the indirect object. Who did my dad buy the dog for? He bought it for me. So me is the indirect object.


Yes, gotitadeleche, and there's a way of recognizing de D.O.: turning the sentence into the passive voice: "The dog was bought by my father for me" : The D.O. in the active voice becomes the subject in the passive voice.
In the example given by chicalita, "a ella" is Direct Object, because you can say: "Me dijo que ella puede ser llamada por ti". 
Llamar is a transitive verb (it accepts only Direct Object): someone is called by someone. It goes with the preposition "a" because it refers to a person.
There're are a lot of transitive verbs in Spanish.Some of them go with "a", when they refer to a person: "Mira ese auto"
                                        "Mira a esos jóvenes"


> Eso es harina de otro costal.


I also agree with this!


----------



## carmen37

Una pequeña matización. Si a quien llamas es a él. NUNCA SE USA LLAMARLO. El -lo solo se usa para animales o cosas, NUNCA para personas. Se diría LLAMARLE


----------



## alc112

Rayines said:
			
		

> Yes, gotitadeleche, and there's a way of recognizing de D.O.: turning the sentence into the passive voice: "The dog was bought by my father for me" : The D.O. in the active voice becomes the subject in the passive voice.
> In the example given by chicalita, "a ella" is Direct Object, because you can say: "Me dijo que ella puede ser llamada por ti".
> Llamar is a transitive verb (it accepts only Direct Object): someone is called by someone. It goes with the preposition "a" because it refers to a person.
> There're are a lot of transitive verbs in Spanish.Some of them go with "a", when they refer to a person: "Mira ese auto"
> "Mira a esos jóvenes"
> I also agree with this!


 
You're right i didn't realize   about that.
So, i'm not going to saerch something more to put here


----------



## alc112

i found somthing helpful about that:
http://www.studyspanish.com/tutorial.htm
Look at the unit four


----------



## timpeac

carmen37 said:
			
		

> Una pequeña matización. Si a quien llamas es a él. NUNCA SE USA LLAMARLO. El -lo solo se usa para animales o cosas, NUNCA para personas. Se diría LLAMARLE


 
¿Es verdad para los loístas también o solo para los leístas? Gracias


----------



## carmen37

timpeac said:
			
		

> ¿Y cuando se trata de "telefonear"? qué se dice - ¿me dijo que puedes telefonearle o telefonearla?
> 
> ¿Alguién sabe por qué ciertos verbos que parecen ser "indirectos" toman "la" y no "le" como llamar? Gracias


 
Es que me temo que casi nadie usa el "voy a telefonearla", se puede pero nadie lo hace. Queda incómodo. Pero si te sirve de ayuda, yo diría telefonearla, por que no tiene posibilidad de objeto directo. Es decir, ninguna respuesta a "que le telefoneó a ella?" sin embargo si que hay respuesta a "que le dijo a ella?" por eso en el caso del verdo "decir" se usa "le dije a ella" y no "la dije". Porque en este caso le es objeto indirecto. 

espero que haya sido de alguna ayuda.


----------



## carmen37

timpeac said:
			
		

> ¿Es verdad para los loístas también o solo para los leístas? Gracias


 
Muchas veces se sabe de que parte de España eres por el laismo o el loismo. En el pais vasco usan mucho el lo. "lo saludé por la calle" por "le saludé". Nunca es correcto.


----------



## Antartic

Supongo que eso de complemento directo o indirecto puede sonar chino para un estudiante, por ello, tomaré otro camino más rustico para tratar de explicar esto.
Se usa LA,LO cuando la accion/verbo recae directamente sobre la persona. Se usa LE para hombre y mujer, cuando existe un objeto anterior, al cual hacemos referencia primero, luego de lo cual la accion se dirige y termina en la persona. Ej.:

La vi en la fiesta ayer. (a ella)
Le vi sus pies hinchados al salir de la piscina. (los pies de ella)

Lo sujeté firmemente para que no se cayera. (a el)
Le sujeté el bolso antes de subir al tren. (el bolso de el)

sin embargo no todos los verbos pueden seguir este patron, el verbo decir no se usa con LA, LO, siempre utiliza LE, al referirse a una persona

Le dije todo lo que sabía. (a el o ella)




			
				carmen37 said:
			
		

> Muchas veces se sabe de que parte de España eres por el laismo o el loismo. En el pais vasco usan mucho el lo. "lo saludé por la calle" por "le saludé". Nunca es correcto.


Quien dice que no es correcto? Supongo que es una antigua regla que ya cayó en desuso, para mi es perfectamente valido usar LO, para referirse a un sujeto masculino.


----------



## alc112

Antartic said:
			
		

> Quien dice que no es correcto? Supongo que es una antigua regla que ya cayó en desuso, para mi es perfectamente valido usar LO, para referirse a un sujeto masculino.


 
Aquí usamos LO pare ese caso. Tammbién hay que tener en cuneta que el español de españa es muy diferente al de los paises de latinoamerica (o eso es lo que yo pienso)


----------



## carmen37

pero no creo que cambien las reglas gramaticales de España a Hispanoamérica. Hay muchas palabras diferentes, pero solo eso. Me gustaría que alguien experto lo confirmara, pero solo puedo asegurar que aquí usar LO para persona es erróneo. Gramaticalmente incorrecto


----------



## alc112

carmen37 said:
			
		

> pero no creo que cambien las reglas gramaticales de España a Hispanoamérica. Hay muchas palabras diferentes, pero solo eso. Me gustaría que alguien experto lo confirmara, pero solo puedo asegurar que aquí usar LO para persona es erróneo. Gramaticalmente incorrecto


 

ya lo sé, yo solamente decía que no todos los paises hispanohablantes hablan con los mismos "recursos2 por asi llamarlos. Aquí usamos Le como dijo unos delos miembros para cuando interviene un tercero y usamos LO para referirse a la persona masculina, hasta lo usamos para el usted "lo acompaño a la puerta"

Saludos


----------



## Artrella

chicalita said:
			
		

> do I say "me dijo que puedes llamarla" or "me dijo que puedes llamar a ella"?
> The person who told me and the person who is being called are the same.





Hola Chicalita  !!!


*Me dijo que puedes llamarla*  

En algunos países de habla hispana tambièn se dice *"me dijo que puedes llamarle"*  


En Argentina usamos la primera oraciòn.


Besitos!!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

carmen37 said:
			
		

> pero no creo que cambien las reglas gramaticales de España a Hispanoamérica. Hay muchas palabras diferentes, pero solo eso. Me gustaría que alguien experto lo confirmara, pero solo puedo asegurar que aquí usar LO para persona es erróneo. Gramaticalmente incorrecto



I don't have the resources to look it up right now, but what I learned is that LO and LA are used for direct objects. It IS correct to use LO, but using LE for males is accepted also by the RAE and its use is dictated by region. So both the use of LO and LE are correct for human males.


----------



## alc112

Una pregunta para los angloparlantes
¿Español de qué país les enseñan? de España?


----------



## Artrella

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> I don't have the resources to look it up right now, but what I learned is that LO and LA are used for direct objects. It IS correct to use LO, but using LE for males is accepted also by the RAE and its use is dictated by region. So both the use of LO and LE are correct for human males.




Yes, Gotita!!   You are right!! But in certain countries in Latin America  they say "le" in the same way they say "la or lo"


----------



## gotitadeleche

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes, Gotita!!   You are right!! But in certain countries in Latin America  they say "le" in the same way they say "la or lo"




Hmmmm.......If that is so, do they use LO or LA at all?


----------



## Artrella

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.......If that is so, do they use LO or LA at all?




Well, Gotita... you'd have to ask to some Mexican... I've heard that used in movies or some Mexican programmes... I also have heard it in some Spanish films...



Anyway, Gotita, I've just made this question to the RAE and I hope in some days we will have the answer.  As soon as I have it, I'll post it here.


Cheers!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Artrella said:
			
		

> Well, Gotita... you'd have to ask to some Mexican... I've heard that used in movies or some Mexican programmes... I also have heard it in some Spanish films...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Gotita, I've just made this question to the RAE and I hope in some days we will have the answer.  As soon as I have it, I'll post it here.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!



Thanks Art!!!


----------



## chicalita

carmen37 said:
			
		

> Una pequeña matización. Si a quien llamas es a él. NUNCA SE USA LLAMARLO. El -lo solo se usa para animales o cosas, NUNCA para personas. Se diría LLAMARLE



according to a text book direct object pronouns are :

me
te
lo - him / it (m)
la - her / it (f)

they directly receive the action of the verb

indirect object pronouns are:

me
te
le - him, her, it

they are the people or things for whom/which something is done and indirectly receive the action of the verb

If that's right you *can* use 'lo' to refer to a person, unless it's one of those culturally grammatical no-no's.  So without meaning to start more hoopla, any thoughts on that?


----------



## chicalita

oops, while I was posting this Art was answering my question,
thanks Art!  looking forward to learning what RAE has to say.

To answer Alc112's question, si entiendo lo que quieres saber, aqui in California es Espanol de Latino America.  Por la mayor parte, los textos del escuelas son Espanol de Espana pero los maestros incluyen lecciones de LA.  No puedo decir del otros partes del EEUU.


----------



## Rayines

Antartic: estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos, pero me parece que no hay mas remedio que entenderlo en función de Objeto Directo e Indirecto. Yo diría:
"Lo" y "la" siempre reemplazan al *Objeto Directo*. Algunos países utilizan "le" como objeto directo: cerrarle, mirarle (esto no sucede en Argentina); algunos autores lo denominan "leísmo".
"Le" : siempre reemplaza al *Objeto Indirecto*. Algunos países (como antes mencioné) lo usan en reemplazo del Objeto Directo.
"La" y "lo": nunca pueden reemplazar al Objeto Indirecto.

P.S: I'm absolutely delayed, because when I wrote this message, the last one I had received was Antartic's one, that is why I answer him/her.
But, I go on thinking the same I wrote.


----------



## Parreño

Siento decírtelo, Carmen, pero para nada tienes razón.   Vosotros sois la minoría con respecto a "voy a llamarLE"....eso me suena HORRIBLE.  Sé que en Madrid y sus alrededores eso es la norma, pero gramaticalmente no hay diferencia entre decir eso y decir "ayer la dije a María que...".   Uno es objeto directo, y el otro es objecto indirecto, y no los puedes intercambiar.  Hacer eso sería como sustituir "mí" por "me"...eso no se puede hacer porque son pronombres diferentes.   

Si odio a mi hermano, digo que "LO odio"... no que "le odio".  

Y además, me acuerdo que cuando yo vivía en Madrid, mis compañeros de piso me decían que a ellos "lo odio" o "le odio" les sonaban iguales.  Así que el usar "lo" no puede ser erróneo, aun en donde tú estás.


----------



## Irell

Hi,

I've been following this thread, reading it over and over again, tried to understand and after quiet some aspirines  I came to this conclusion:

Voy a llamarla = I'm going to call her  

voy a llamarlo = I'm going to call him

_Who_ is going to call? = Subject = yo
*Who* is going to be called? = Direct Object = la/lo  

Isabel da una chompa a Mikil - [/B]Le* da una chompa = *To whom* is she giving it? = to him = le = Indirect Object  (le la da = se la da, because of the 'lala-rule)


Well, if I'm still wrong I'm gonna finish the rest of the aspirinas!  no, no, just kidding but maybe some needlework or bungeejumping instead of Spanish... 

Irelle*


----------



## Irell

it had to be like this, sorry,

*Le* da una chompa = *To whom*


----------



## yuriandre

alc112 said:
			
		

> the correct form the say that is
> "Me dijo que puedes llamarla"
> He/ she told me you can call her


 this is exciting! i am learning alot even if i am a starter! great!this site is nice~


----------



## Irell

and now back to where we started from:

"me dijo que puedes llamarla"  *she* told me you can call *her* (because of the 'la' you it's been a she.

What did she tell me? *puedes llamarla* = you can call her

who can call?= you = subject 

call who (maybe whom, I don't know)? = her = direct object = *la*

"me dijo que puedes llamar*la*"

Yes?


----------



## timpeac

Rayines said:
			
		

> "La" y "lo": nunca pueden reemplazar al Objeto Indirecto.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Lo siento pero creo que sí, Rayines. El "laísmo" es donde la gente utiliza "la" para "le". Por ejemplo "la doy la cosa" " I give the thing to her". Quizá no te parece correcto, pero sí existe.
> 
> Esta discusión ya es muy compleja. Mucha gente sigue hablando de la diferencia gramática entre un objeto directo e indirecto. Me parece que ahora la mayoría de nostros entendemos esta diferecia. El problema queda en saber cuándo un verbo toma una forma que no es evidente por ejemplo "le pega a su mujer".
> 
> No me quiero meter - y claro que ya sé que tengo muchísimo que aprender de la gramática española - pero me parece que hay muchos hispanohablantes aquí que no admiten que hay muchas variedades del español habladas en el mundo. Estoy seguro de haber leído a alguién decir que es "imposible" o "incorrecto" utilizar casi todas las formas que discutimos - el loísmo, el leísmo, el laísmo etc. Tenemos que tener en cuenta que sólo porque no utilizamos algo nosotros no es por eso incorrecto.


----------



## zebedee

Pero es _llamar *a* ella_¿no? Con lo cual, ¿no es objeto *in*directo?
_Dar la pelota *a*ella_ sería _Dale la pelota_, ¿no?

No sé, yo empecé toda esta discusión en el post #3 porque me habían enseñado o yo creía que "*le*" era el objeto indirecto tanto para hombres como para mujeres. Es lo que ponen los libros de gramática. ¿No es así? Ahora estoy confusa!

¿"Pásale la sal" no sirve para hombres y mujeres por igual?

un saludo confuso,
zeb


----------



## Irell

Well, let me try:

"Pásale la sal" = give her/him the salt

someone gives = subject

what is he/she giving = the salt = Direct object = la (it)

to whom? = indirect object = le (to him OR her)

yes?


----------



## zebedee

Thank you Irell, I understand the mechanics of the direct/indirect object structure.

My doubt is that in Spanish you use "llamar *a* alguien", so that would make it indirect, you call *to* someone in Spanish. So my logic tells me that it would be "llamarle" if it were he or she, just like "darle" or "escribirle" or whatever other verb which uses "a" after it. But reading the _nativos_' posts, it doesn't seem to be true, or at least in current use and that's what confused me. 
Do you see what I mean?

For example, would it be "*háblale*" or "*háblala*". *Háblale*, ¿no? Es _hablar *a* alguien _, right?


----------



## timpeac

zebedee said:
			
		

> Thank you Irell, I understand the mechanics of the direct/indirect object structure.
> 
> My doubt is that in Spanish you use "llamar *a* alguien", so that would make it indirect, you call *to* someone in Spanish. So my logic tells me that it would be "llamarle" if it were he or she, just like "darle" or "escribirle" or whatever other verb which uses "a" after it. But reading the _nativos_' posts, it doesn't seem to be true, or at least in current use and that's what confused me.
> Do you see what I mean?
> 
> For example, would it be "*háblale*" or "*háblala*". *Háblale*, ¿no? Es _hablar *a* alguien _, right?


 
But how could you tell Zebedee? Even when a person is direct you use the personal a, so how could you differenciate llamo a Juan as indirect or direct? Or maybe I misunderstand?


----------



## Irell

Hi Zeb,

As far as I know the 'a' goes with llamar = llamar a.... (person!)

I got this from Rayines:

'The confussion is because in Spanish, sometimes, when the Direct Object is a person (she), you use the preposition a after the verb: "llamar (o llamarla) a ella. But whenever you can turn it into Passive Voice, it's Direct Object.
Examples with other verbs: Miró el libro (D.O., without preposition)
                                             Miró a su madre (also D.O., the preposition is 
                                             used because it refers to a person)
                     Passive voice: El libro fue mirado....
                                              Su madre fue mirada.....'

Maybe this explanation will help you?
I'm still working on this part but I think, bit by bit... I'm getting it 

And in your example 'llamarle' well, you do that to a person!
Your example 'darle' : 

le das el libro = you give the book TO him/her

you give IT to him/her = se(le) LO das


I felt sort of frustrated today but now, thinking that I'm getting it... till now it makes sense to me. So please!!! Tell me if I'm wrong (and spoil my 'dayswork') 

Have a nice evening! 
Irelle


----------



## gotitadeleche

zebedee said:
			
		

> Thank you Irell, I understand the mechanics of the direct/indirect object structure.
> 
> My doubt is that in Spanish you use "llamar *a* alguien", so that would make it indirect, you call *to* someone in Spanish. So my logic tells me that it would be "llamarle" if it were he or she, just like "darle" or "escribirle" or whatever other verb which uses "a" after it. But reading the _nativos_' posts, it doesn't seem to be true, or at least in current use and that's what confused me.
> Do you see what I mean?
> 
> For example, would it be "*háblale*" or "*háblala*". *Háblale*, ¿no? Es _hablar *a* alguien _, right?



Zeb, using *a * before an object does not make that object indirect. Spanish has what is called the personal *a*. It is used before direct objects if they are specific people (sometimes you also see it used with animals if they are being personified). Veo a María = María is a direct object, but the *a * is used because it is the personal *a*. Compare with "veo el televisor" that does not use *a * because the televisor is not a person.


----------



## zebedee

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Zeb, using *a * before an object does not make that object indirect. Spanish has what is called the personal *a*. It is used before direct objects if they are specific people (sometimes you also see it used with animals if they are being personified). Veo a María = María is a direct object, but the *a * is used because it is the personal *a*. Compare with "veo el televisor" that does not use *a * because the televisor is not a person.




Ahhhh, riiiiiight...that's made it a bit clearer now. So it'd be "_La veo_" not "_le veo_", even though it's _ver *a*_. Now that I think about it with different verbs, p ej. "_mirar_" it's "_Mírala_" isn't it, even though it's _mirar a ella_.

Well, thank you very much gotita for making the light bulb go Ping! in my brain  

un saludo menos confuso
zeb


----------



## RolfBjarne

Hello,

This is basically one of the differences between the Spanish spoken in Argentina and the Spanish spoken in Spain (I don't know how the rest of Latin-America actually say it...). What your textbook says depends on where your textbook was written... When I was studying Spanish in Argentina, my teacher taught us that in Argentina the correct thing to say would be: llamar*la*, but she also said that in Spain the correct thing to say would be: llamar*le*.

So, basically, you're all right!!


----------



## alc112

Esperen un momento,
A qué duda está llegando es hilo???

Qué es exactamente lo que quieren saber?????

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

WOW!!, one thing more before alc112's question: 


> Tenemos que tener en cuenta que sólo porque no utilizamos algo nosotros no es por eso incorrecto.


Of course not. We've seen that the use of "la/s", "lo/s" and "le/s", rather changes depending on countries. (By all means, in my "Gramática Larousse de la Lengua Española" it says that the Direct Object "puede estar formado por: me, te, se, lo, la, los, las,nos, os..., and the Indirect Object ...por: me, nos, te, os, se, le, les").
But with regard to Direct and Indirect Object I think their meaning doesn't change depending on cultural circunstances: and I'm not so sure they're so well known. Maybe it's not such an important question, but I think it's for the subject in discussion. (Hope not to be heavy)

Now, alc112's question!


----------



## Parreño

Timpeac,

Tienes razón. A lo mejor la palabra que deberíamos utilizar no es "IMPOSIBLE".....pero "incorrecto" sí que la podemos utilizar para referirnos a ciertos puntos gramaticales.   Hablas del leismo, el laismo, y el loismo....y dices que se utilizan las formas en diferentes regiones, y eso es verdad--así que claro que es físicamente posible formar esas frases, pero no significa necesariamente que sea correcto.  Veo que tu idioma natal es el inglés....así que te doy un ejemplo en tu propio idioma.  Sería POSIBLE decir "Would you like to come to the beach with MY?" en vez de "Would you like to come to the beach with ME?"  Ahora bien.... ¿me vas a decir que las dos frases están bien dichas y correctas?   Me imagino que no.  La primera es, sin duda, incorrecta porque no se puede intercambiar diferentes pronombres.  I, me, my ....todos estos pronombres se refieren a la misma persona en inglés, pero no puedes sustituir uno por otro y luego decir que es "correcto" hacerlo.   Igual en español, uno no puede intercambiar "lo, le, la" y seguir siendo correcto.


----------



## timpeac

Parreño said:
			
		

> Timpeac,
> 
> Tienes razón. A lo mejor la palabra que deberíamos utilizar no es "IMPOSIBLE".....pero "incorrecto" sí que la podemos utilizar para referirnos a ciertos puntos gramaticales. Hablas del leismo, el laismo, y el loismo....y dices que se utilizan las formas en diferentes regiones, y eso es verdad--así que claro que es físicamente posible formar esas frases, pero no significa necesariamente que sea correcto. Veo que tu idioma natal es el inglés....así que te doy un ejemplo en tu propio idioma. Sería POSIBLE decir "Would you like to come to the beach with MY?" en vez de "Would you like to come to the beach with ME?" Ahora bien.... ¿me vas a decir que las dos frases están bien dichas y correctas? Me imagino que no. La primera es, sin duda, incorrecta porque no se puede intercambiar diferentes pronombres. I, me, my ....todos estos pronombres se refieren a la misma persona en inglés, pero no puedes sustituir uno por otro y luego decir que es "correcto" hacerlo. Igual en español, uno no puede intercambiar "lo, le, la" y seguir siendo correcto.


 
Hola Parreño. Lo siento pero no coincido contigo en eso en lo más mínimo (aparte lo de no se debería decir nunca que algo es "imposible" ya que todos podemos formar las palabras que nos gusten). No hay nadie en este planeta - que yo sepa - quien habla inglés como idioma primero quien diría "Would you like to come to the beach with MY?". Y en este sentido digo que es incorrecto en inglés.

Dices "uno no puede intercambiar "lo, le, la" y seguir siendo correcto". ¿Según quién? ¿Tú? Pues me imagino que si eres alguién quien diría "la doy el libro" consideras que el laísmo es "correcto". Si es alguién quien diría "le vi ayer" (hablando de tu amigo Paco) me imagino que consideras que el leísmo es correcto. Etc. Etc.(¡y etc!)

¡Todos son "correctos"! Sobre todo en el sentido de que hay gente - y mucha - quien utiliza estas formas en su vida diaria. Si uno habla cierto tipo de español, por ejemplo donde nadie diría nunca "le vio ayer" (es el amigo Paco otra vez) sí que es mejor evitar decirlo y claro que todos estarían muy sorprendido, pero no se puede decir que es "incorrecto" (habla con los Madrileños ya te dirán otra cosa).

En estos foros he encontrado muchos ejemplos del inglés hablado en otros lugares del mundo el que yo hubiera considerado como "incorrecto" pero ahora entiendo que no hay nada de "incorrecto" en la diferencia, sólo otras formas de expresarse.


----------



## zebedee

Parreño said:
			
		

> Sería POSIBLE decir "Would you like to come to the beach with MY?" en vez de "Would you like to come to the beach with ME?"  Ahora bien.... ¿me vas a decir que las dos frases están bien dichas y correctas?   Me imagino que no.  La primera es, sin duda, incorrecta porque no se puede intercambiar diferentes pronombres.  I, me, my ....todos estos pronombres  se refieren a la misma persona en inglés, pero no puedes sustituir uno por otro y luego decir que es "correcto" hacerlo.



Hola Parreño, 

Tu argumento es válido, pero tu ejemplo en inglés no tanto porque *my* no es un _pronombre_, es un _adjetivo _ con lo cual nunca se podría sustituir por el pronombre *me*.

Para rizar el rizo gramático!

zeb


----------



## chicalita

zebedee said:
			
		

> Hola Parreño,
> 
> Tu argumento es válido, pero tu ejemplo en inglés no tanto porque *my* no es un _pronombre_, es un _adjetivo _ con lo cual nunca se podría sustituir por el pronombre *me*.
> 
> Para rizar el rizo gramático!
> 
> zeb




Pretty sure that 'my' is a possessive pronoun (My dog... my cat...my feelings)

and you're right, you cannot substitute it for a personal pronoun (me)


----------



## zebedee

chicalita said:
			
		

> Pretty sure that 'my' is a possessive pronoun (My dog... my cat...my feelings)
> 
> and you're right, you cannot substitute it for a personal pronoun (me)



Hi chicalita,

My English grammar is a tad more recycled than my Spanish grammar, having taught English for 12 years here in Spain!

So I can safely say that *my* is an adjective (_my dog/ hairy dog/ fat dog_) giving you more information about the dog

and a pronoun is what substitutes a noun:

 eg: *That's my book - That's mine*. 

So *mine, yours, his, hers etc * are the possessive pronouns.

regards,
zeb


----------



## chicalita

zebedee said:
			
		

> Hi chicalita,
> 
> My English grammar is a tad more recycled than my Spanish grammar, having taught English for 12 years here in Spain!
> 
> So I can safely say that *my* is an adjective (_my dog/ hairy dog/ fat dog_) giving you more information about the dog
> 
> and a pronoun is what substitutes a noun:
> 
> eg: *That's my book - That's mine*.
> 
> So *mine, yours, his, hers etc * are the possessive pronouns.
> 
> regards,
> zeb



My, my, you're very right, and I'm now officially grammatically ignorant in 2 languages!


----------



## mjscott

Chicalita-
And you've almost made it to senior member in just one thread!


----------



## tarraco

Me dijo que la podía llamar.

(She allows you to call her)


----------



## chicalita

mjscott said:
			
		

> Chicalita-
> And you've almost made it to senior member in just one thread!



ooooh that's exciting! And maybe my spanish automatically improve with the honor!


----------



## Artrella

*Gotitadeleche*this is the answer from the RAE about the  use of "LE".  I hope this will help you and the rest of the forer@s.      


De:  Consultas1 <consu1@rae.es> 
Enviado el:  Martes, 08 de Febrero de 2005 08:01:34 a.m. 
Para:  Nildamr@hotmail.com 
Asunto:  Consulta RAE (llamar por teléfono: le) 

  |  |  | Bandeja de entrada 



*llamar. * 
La construcción de este verbo, transitivo en latín, ha vacilado en las distintas épocas del español. Actualmente, es más recomendable la construcción transitiva que, además de ser la etimológica, es la mayoritaria en el uso. Sin embargo, en función del significado, se producen algunas variaciones: 
a) En el sentido de ‘dar voces [a alguien] para que venga o para advertirle de algo’ es siempre transitivo: «Oyó su nombre a gritos. Toribia LO llamaba» (González Dios [Méx. 1999]); «Fue el propio Ambrosio quien LO llamó desde la puerta» (Caballero  Noche [Esp. 1981]). 

b) Cuando significa ‘establecer una comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’ está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico como transitivo: «No hace mucho LO llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa» (Galeano Días [Ur. 1978]); «LO llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza» (Herrero Ocaso [Esp. 1995]). *No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de la construcción intransitiva, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: «LE llamó por teléfono» (Ekaizer Vendetta [Arg. 1996]); «La grácil condesa se incorporó del lecho para bañarse. Cuando el agua llenaba la bañera LE llamó por teléfono su amiga» (Ussía Tratado [Esp. 1995]). Puesto que la construcción admite sin dificultad la transformación en pasiva (La condesa fue llamada por teléfono), es preferible interpretar el destinatario de la llamada como complemento directo, y, por tanto, usar las formas lo(s) y la(s) cuando el complemento es un pronombre átono. * 
Obviamente, y puesto que *el leísmo de persona masculina singular está * *admitido*, también valdría usar el pronombre de dativo LE en el caso señalado: 
Llamé (por teléfono) a Juan. LO llamé o LE llamé.
Ahora bien, si el antecedente del pronombre es un nombre femenino, debe usar LA o LAS, pero no es admisible LE:
Llamé (por teléfono) a María. LA llamé.
Llamé (por teléfono) a las invitadas. LAS llamé.

Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE


----------



## gotitadeleche

Hola Art!!!

Thanks a million!!!    




			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> *Gotitadeleche*this is the answer from the RAE about the  use of "LE".  I hope this will help you and the rest of the forer@s.
> 
> 
> De:  Consultas1 <consu1@rae.es>
> Enviado el:  Martes, 08 de Febrero de 2005 08:01:34 a.m.
> Para:  Nildamr@hotmail.com
> Asunto:  Consulta RAE (llamar por teléfono: le)
> 
> |  |  | Bandeja de entrada
> 
> 
> 
> *llamar. *
> La construcción de este verbo, transitivo en latín, ha vacilado en las distintas épocas del español. Actualmente, es más recomendable la construcción transitiva que, además de ser la etimológica, es la mayoritaria en el uso. Sin embargo, en función del significado, se producen algunas variaciones:
> a) En el sentido de ‘dar voces [a alguien] para que venga o para advertirle de algo’ es siempre transitivo: «Oyó su nombre a gritos. Toribia LO llamaba» (González Dios [Méx. 1999]); «Fue el propio Ambrosio quien LO llamó desde la puerta» (Caballero  Noche [Esp. 1981]).
> 
> b) Cuando significa ‘establecer una comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’ está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico como transitivo: «No hace mucho LO llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa» (Galeano Días [Ur. 1978]); «LO llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza» (Herrero Ocaso [Esp. 1995]). *No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de la construcción intransitiva, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: «LE llamó por teléfono» (Ekaizer Vendetta [Arg. 1996]); «La grácil condesa se incorporó del lecho para bañarse. Cuando el agua llenaba la bañera LE llamó por teléfono su amiga» (Ussía Tratado [Esp. 1995]). Puesto que la construcción admite sin dificultad la transformación en pasiva (La condesa fue llamada por teléfono), es preferible interpretar el destinatario de la llamada como complemento directo, y, por tanto, usar las formas lo(s) y la(s) cuando el complemento es un pronombre átono. *
> Obviamente, y puesto que *el leísmo de persona masculina singular está * *admitido*, también valdría usar el pronombre de dativo LE en el caso señalado:
> Llamé (por teléfono) a Juan. LO llamé o LE llamé.
> Ahora bien, si el antecedente del pronombre es un nombre femenino, debe usar LA o LAS, pero no es admisible LE:
> Llamé (por teléfono) a María. LA llamé.
> Llamé (por teléfono) a las invitadas. LAS llamé.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


----------



## Artrella

You're welcome Gotitadeleche!!!  Have you understood it???


----------



## gotitadeleche

Artrella said:
			
		

> You're welcome Gotitadeleche!!!  Have you understood it???



Yes, the answer from RAE confirmed what I thought was correct. I think that the only time that LLAMAR is used with an indirect object is when you call someone a name, as in "todo el mundo le llamaron a ella Artrella". Is that correct?


----------



## Artrella

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Yes, the answer from RAE confirmed what I thought was correct. I think that the only time that LLAMAR is used with an indirect object is when you call someone a name, as in "todo el mundo le llamaron a ella Artrella". Is that correct?




No, it is not correct.  *Todo el mundo la llamò Artrella*  

*Todo el mundo* is singular

You cannot use "le" when it is feminine.     Read what the RAE says about "le" and "feminine"

Bye


----------



## gotitadeleche

Artrella said:
			
		

> No, it is not correct.  *Todo el mundo la llamò Artrella*
> 
> *Todo el mundo* is singular
> 
> You cannot use "le" when it is feminine.     Read what the RAE says about "le" and "feminine"
> 
> Bye



OK. I understand about the LE and the feminine. It is just that in this case I thought HER would be indirect and that the name would be a direct object. But obviously I thought wrong  
Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Oh, and I forgot to say thanks for clarifying my doubt about "todo el mundo". I started to put it in singular, then changed it.


----------



## Rayines

Hola forer@s:
Me queda claro que "lo", puede ser reemplazada por "le", digamos que "la" no tanto. Pero cuando la RAE habla de "construcción intransitiva" (y yo lo último que querría es disentir con la RAE), yo tomo mi "Gramática Larousse de la Lengua Española", y define:

Verbos transitivos: son verbos cuyo significado exige la presencia de un agente que realiza la acción, y un paciente que la recibe:
"Llevé mi dinero al banco."
"Ellos lavaron con esmero las paredes."

Verbos intransitivos: son los verbos cuyo significado sólo exige la presencia de un agente, que es el que realiza la acción; ésta no tiene posibilidad de afectar o modificar a alguien o algo, es decir, no tienen complemento directo, aunque sí admiten otro tipo de complementos:
"Todas las mañanas Lucía corre en ese parque."
"Mi hermana nació de madrugada."

Entonces, para mí, "llamar" sigue siendo un verbo "transitivo", aunque se use "le", porque "la grácil condesa" (en el ejemplo de la RAE) "fue" llamada por su amiga, es decir que recibe la acción del llamado, más allá de que según las distintas regiones, usemos "llamarla" o "llamarle".
Entonces, la RAE coincide conmigo (jajaja), en que sigue siendo "complemento directo", pero en lo que mi gramática Larousse (no digamos yo, en este caso) no coincidiría con la RAE es en que no por el uso de "le" deja de ser una *construcción transitiva>>>>>admite complemento/objeto directo>>>>puede ser pasada a Voz Pasiva*.
Prometo terminar aquí mi disquisición.


----------



## charmedboi82

zebedee said:
			
		

> Hi chicalita,
> 
> My English grammar is a tad more recycled than my Spanish grammar, having taught English for 12 years here in Spain!
> 
> So I can safely say that *my* is an adjective (_my dog/ hairy dog/ fat dog_) giving you more information about the dog
> 
> and a pronoun is what substitutes a noun:
> 
> eg: *That's my book - That's mine*.
> 
> So *mine, yours, his, hers etc * are the possessive pronouns.
> 
> regards,
> zeb



Hmm, I wanna call it a possessive adjective, too.  I always call it that, but all of my grammar teachers in my life have called it a 'possessive pronoun' and scoffed at my use of 'possessive adjective'.  I prefer the adjective label though.


----------



## dashforce

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Yes, the answer from RAE confirmed what I thought was correct. I think that the only time that LLAMAR is used with an indirect object is when you call someone a name, as in "todo el mundo le llamaron a ella Artrella". Is that correct?



También se usa "decir" para cuando alguien le da un apodo a alguien:  

"En la escuela, todo el mundo me decía 'shorty' "

GB


----------



## ElementDarkSoul

carmen37 said:


> Una pequeña matización. Si a quien llamas es a él. NUNCA SE USA LLAMARLO. El -lo solo se usa para animales o cosas, NUNCA para personas. Se diría LLAMARLE





carmen37 said:


> Muchas veces se sabe de que parte de España eres por el laismo o el loismo. En el pais vasco usan mucho el lo. "lo saludé por la calle" por "le saludé". Nunca es correcto.





carmen37 said:


> pero no creo que cambien las reglas gramaticales de España a Hispanoamérica. Hay muchas palabras diferentes, pero solo eso. Me gustaría que alguien experto lo confirmara, pero solo puedo asegurar que aquí usar LO para persona es erróneo. Gramaticalmente incorrecto



Carmen, lo siento pero estás equivocada, aunque supongo que ya te lo habrán dicho (no he podido leer los últimos mensajes del hilo). "Lo saludé" es lo correcto, pues es un complemento directo. "Le saludé" es leísmo y, aunque está admitido, no es correcto realmente. El "lo" se puede usar perfectamente con personas... Y te lo dice una leísta, que estoy intentando corregirme.


----------



## gdg

Están hablando de un fenómeno del idioma español que se llama leísmo. El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas lo define como "Es el uso impropio de _le(s) en función de complemento directo, en lugar de lo (para el masculino singular o neutro), los (para el masculino plural) y la(s)(para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función." (__*lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=DRC2Ny6YAD6yEoSWaX)*_
Este fenómeno depende del país o aun de la región, no siendo uniforme. Por lo tanto, dependiendo de la variedad de español, "llamarle" puede ser admitido; sin embargo es más correcto "llamarla".


----------

